# Tabellen schieben sich übereinander



## Moritz123 (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
ich habe eine Tabelle in die ich wiederrum andere Tabellen aus einer MySQL-DB hineingenerieren lasse.
Leider verschieben sich diese "inneren" Tabellen total merkwürdig übereinander, was ich mir absolut nicht erklären kann.
Damit Ihr euch besser vorstellen könnt, was ich meine habe ich hier mal einen Screenshot:





Der Quelltext der Seite ist hier zu finden.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich wirklich am Ende meiner Weisheit angelangt bin.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Moritz123 (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass das Problem im Internet Explorer zu liegen scheint. Auf dem Mozilla Firebird wird die Seite ganz normal dargestellt.
Ich hoffe trotzdem weiterhin auf Eure Unterstützung.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dick Starbuck (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ohne mir jetzt den gesamten (teilweise grausamen ) Code anzusehen, ist mir zu deinem Problem direkt die seltsame Trennung der verschiedenen Tabellen aufgefallen. Fasse die einfach zusammen in eine Äußere und erstelle nicht mehrere die du auf die bisherige Art trennst.


```
<table width="90%" border="0" align="right" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#E4E4E4">
      
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0">
        
        <tr>
          <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#E4E4E4" class="pfeil" align="left">&gt;&gt; <span class="headline">Januar</span></td>
        </tr>
       
        <tr bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
          <td colspan="3"><hr size="1"></td>
        </tr>
       
        <tr valign="middle" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" class="text_blau">
          <td width="33%" class="text"><div align="center" class="text_blau">Datum:</div></td>
          <td width="33%"><div align="center">Anzahl Stunden </div></td>
          <td width="34%" class="text"><div align="center" class="text_blau">Stundensatz in &euro; </div></td>
        </tr>
				
        <tr valign="middle" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
          <td class="text" align=center>02.Januar 2004</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>3.5</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>10</td>
        </tr>
       
        <tr valign="middle" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
          <td class="text" align=center>01.Januar 2004</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>1.5</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>10</td>
        </tr>
				
        <tr valign="middle" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
          <td class="text" align=center>08.Januar 2004</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>0.5</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>10</td>
        </tr>
		  
      </table>
      
    </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#E4E4E4">
      
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0">
        
        <tr>
          <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#E4E4E4" class="pfeil" align="left">&gt;&gt; <span class="headline">Februar</span></td>
        </tr>
        
        <tr bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
          <td colspan="3"><hr size="1"></td>
        </tr>
        
        <tr valign="middle" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" class="text_blau">
          <td width="33%" class="text"><div align="center" class="text_blau">Datum:</div></td>
          <td width="33%"><div align="center">Anzahl Stunden </div></td>
          <td width="34%" class="text"><div align="center" class="text_blau">Stundensatz in &euro; </div></td>
        </tr>
				
        <tr valign="middle" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
          <td class="text" align=center>20.Februar 2004</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>10</td>
          <td class="text" align=center>10</td>
        
        </tr>
      </table>
    
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle den ganzen Code nochmal durchsehen und überarbeiten, das mit den Divs, etc. ist nicht wirklich schön gelöst.  
Außerdem fehlen sämtliche HTML Tags sowie eine Doctype Definiton.  

Gruß, Dick


----------



## Moritz123 (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das mit dem Überarbeiten werde ich wohl machen und mich diesesmal auf meine Finger verlassen statt aud den Dreamweaver.
Das mit der fehlenden Doctype liegt daran, dass der Code aus einer anderen (PHP-)Seite entlehnt ist. In der Seite, von der der Screenshot stammt, sind natürlich sowohl der Doctype als auch fehlende HTML-Elemente enthalten.


----------

